# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  باز شدن فرم جدید در سیلورلایت

## vB.N3T

دوستان چطور میشه روی دکمه کلیک کنیم
یه فرم دیگه باز بشه مثل asp 
یا یه پاپ اپ باز بشه

----------


## vB.N3T

var frm = new Frm_Edit_Layers_Group();
                frm.Show();

----------

